# Good  BBQ Joints Along I-75 South



## CDN

Guys, I am taking the kids to Disney in Orlando this Friday. I really can't afford it, but they are girls, and they are at the age where it is either go now or they will be getting too old to be really into it. And some things in life are just more important. Anyway, what are some BBQ joints along I-75 south that I should check out? I am a big BBQ cooker myself, and I really enjoy trying other BBQ that is the "good stuff". My criteria is fairly simple. First and foremost, it must be smoked. No oven cooked, crock pot, try to flavor it up with liquid smoke will EVER do. Second, I prefer a vinegar sauce for pulled pork, but I will bend alot on that. If it is smoked slow and done right, the sauce is just an after thought. But it doesn't have to be just pulled pork. I would like to check out good rib joints too. But above all else, show me the smoke! Thanks in advance for your suggestions. BTW I'm coming from Loganville.


----------



## Longstreet1

There is a good one in Macon across from Bass Pro. Not sure where you are actually looking for.


----------



## marknga

Georgia Bob's in Byron. Exit 149.


----------



## CrackerBoyd

*BBQ Joints*

i think it is called the Pit-Stop at U.S. Hwy 82 & I-75 in Tifton Bad Byron's Butt Rub is one of my favorites. Just thinking about it is making me HONGRY if any of you guys from that area are familiar with it and i have given the wrong name please correct. bb


----------



## fatback

Smokin Pig Exit 22. Very good BBQ.


----------



## clayfish

I second Smokin' Pig in Valdosta. The brisket is amazing and the ribs are awesome too.  The stew is good. Make sure to get your desert bowl and try the best peach cobbler you'll ever eat. They only have one desert but it's done right! Pass Tifton's Pit Stop cause it can't compare.


----------



## CrackerBoyd

*bbq joints*



clayfish said:


> I second Smokin' Pig in Valdosta. The brisket is amazing and the ribs are awesome too.  The stew is good. Make sure to get your desert bowl and try the best peach cobbler you'll ever eat. They only have one desert but it's done right! Pass Tifton's Pit Stop cause it can't compare.



You say that from personal experience or word of "mouth"?


----------



## Perry Hayes

So far I have not found anything that good on 75 south of macon.


----------



## stixxbaseball

smoking pig is awesome and very affordable.


----------



## dusty

"Smoking Pig" is the best south of Macon or anywhere --you get more for your money than you can eat and the brisket is AWSOME !!!!!!----exit 22 go 1 mile turn left and on the left---peach cobbler  like moma makes mmmmmm


----------



## MudDucker

CrackerBoyd said:


> You say that from personal experience or word of "mouth"?



My recommendation comes from the food going in my mouth and making my belly feel so good.  Excellent food, but the brisket and the cobbler are to die for.  The stew is very good as well.  They just finished their 3rd expansion in a little over a year of doing business.


----------



## Perry Hayes

I liked everything at the Smokin Pig except their sauce and I tried them all. But others I am sure will like it.


----------



## meausoc

What about the place on Soperton off I-16?  Lewis Grizzard wrote about it.  I think it was called Spiced Right?


----------



## Buck Nasty

You can just head straight down Hwy 81 and go into Jackson to Fresh Air and buy a bunch for the road, and then pick up 75 south of all the traffic.



meausoc said:


> What about the place on Soperton off I-16?  Lewis Grizzard wrote about it.  I think it was called Spiced Right?



The only one I remember in Soperton was Sweats, but I think they got bought out or closed.....


----------



## clayfish

> You say that from personal experience or word of "mouth"?



Experience.


----------



## bat

Bob-B-Que in Ashburn, Walkers in Sycamore and Smokehouse in Tifton on 82.  Smokehouse was a "sonny's" franchise but a representative from the company came in there one day to eat and they were wearing Christian shirts instead of Sonny's.  They told them to change to the sonny's shirts or lose the franchise..  they now are ran by the owner under a new name.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Hey bat..... hate to correct you,but its Bob-A-Que


----------



## Judge

Pig in a Pit right across from the entrance to Bass Pro in Macon


----------



## bradg100869

Deer Fanatic said:


> Hey bat..... hate to correct you,but its Bob-A-Que



I thought it was Keith-a-que????

Smokin Pig in Valdosta Exit 22.......best I ever had..Need to try it.


----------



## shoalbass

Pit -Stop in Tifton, the one on 75 in Macon is real good also and you can got to BPS since you already got off at the exit.


----------



## fireman401

Country Boys at exit 121 - Unadilla.  Go north on Hwy 41.  It is near the Piggly Wiggly.
Smoakies at the Hwy 257 exit.  I think it is exit 102.  Go North / East on 257.  It is about 3/4 mile from exit.

Happy eating!


----------



## fireman401

bradg100869 said:


> I thought it was Keith-a-que????
> 
> Smokin Pig in Valdosta Exit 22.......best I ever had..Need to try it.



It is Keith-a-que.   Hwy 112 west before you get to Hwy 41.


----------



## clayfish

Let's have an update on where you stopped and what you thought.


----------



## Gary Mercer

What about the guy with the big mouth on Pit Masters on TV.  Doesn't he have a resturant in Unadilla?


----------



## Paddle

Little Miss Piggy in Forsyth.


----------



## bat

Deer Fanatic said:


> Hey bat..... hate to correct you,but its Bob-A-Que



  correcting you back, it is now known as "Keith-A-Que"!  

whoops I see two more guys got us straighten out..  Keith a que it is.


----------



## frosty20

*Jacks Old South*



Gary Mercer said:


> What about the guy with the big mouth on Pit Masters on TV.  Doesn't he have a resturant in Unadilla?



The guys name is Myron Mixon..The place is Jack's Old South..they have a large bbq competition there every year also called The Big Pig Jig.


----------



## MudDucker

bat said:


> Bob-B-Que in Ashburn, Walkers in Sycamore and Smokehouse in Tifton on 82.  Smokehouse was a "sonny's" franchise but a representative from the company came in there one day to eat and they were wearing Christian shirts instead of Sonny's.  They told them to change to the sonny's shirts or lose the franchise..  they now are ran by the owner under a new name.



Not to defend Sonny's, but this is not the whole story.  The guy failed to live up to his franchise agreement for several years.  The failure to wear franchise approved clothing by the staff was just one of many reasons that caused Sonny's to drop the franchise.  When I heard the first story, I was angry and checked with Sonny's, then verified Sonny's version.


----------



## Michael Lee

Smokin' Pig in Valdosta gets another vote from me, you won't leave hungry!!


----------



## Hogtown

Smokin Pig for me too.  If you go, it is a bit tought to spot. It is east of I-75 about 1 mile. You go past a John Deere dealer and over a bridge.  At the next light (it might be two lights) it is on the northwest corner of the intersection behind a Convenience store-Gas station (I think a Flash Food).


----------



## CDN

*Update*

We stopped at Smokin' Pig for lunch on Friday on the way down. Here is my breakdown:
1. The service was excellent. Our glasses were never empty, and the waitress was very friendly.
2. My wife and I split the trio platter, where you pick 3 from the following choices: St. Louis Ribs, Pork (pulled or sliced), Chicken, or Brisket. We chose ribs, pulled pork and brisket. The ribs were pretty good, nice smoke flavor and a good rub. The pulled pork was good, nothing special, but I guess my only complaint was there was no bark in there. But it was good and I won't give it a bad grade at all. The brisket was very good. I am not a brisket guy at all, beef is a STEAK! But as far as brisket goes, it was tender, moist with a light smoke flavor. 
3. The brunswick stew was not good at all. Just not my style of stew.
4. I liked the Texas toast and the cornbread, both. A nice touch.
5. The sauces were all ok, nothing outstanding, but all within my tastebud tolerances. I personally make two sauces: one vinegar base and one tomato base. To me anything more means neither of your first two are great. But their sauces were not bad at all. I really ate most of mine without sauce to get a good taste of the meat. Good smoked meat with a good rub don't need sauce. But a good sauce enhances the flavor, and I won't complain about any of their's.
6. The cobbler was some kind of good. I mean sho'nuff good!
7. The portions were HUGE for the price. You will not leave hungry!
Overall, I felt like they did a good job for the size of the operation and I would recommend this place to friends and family. I am a BBQ cook myself, and have yet to find anyone's who I think is as good as mine. Not being arrogant, just saying what I think. But I do not have blinders on and I enjoy eating other folks' BBQ to see what they have to offer. I would give The Smokin' Pig an A!
And for the guys who suggested Fresh Air, I have been to the one in Jackson a few times, and the one in Athens many times. It is also great BBQ, with its own unique style and taste. Thanks for all the input and thanks for the recommendation for the Smokin' Pig.


----------



## Longstreet1

I feel the same way about my own cooking , I like my ribs with a dry rub and as far as chopped goes I do not think you should over power it by sauces. That is just my opinion. There are alot of good places out there but you lean toward your own sometimes. My wife thinks I am crazy but I like what I like.


----------



## MudDucker

CDN said:


> We stopped at Smokin' Pig for lunch on Friday on the way down. Here is my breakdown:
> 1. The service was excellent. Our glasses were never empty, and the waitress was very friendly.
> 2. My wife and I split the trio platter, where you pick 3 from the following choices: St. Louis Ribs, Pork (pulled or sliced), Chicken, or Brisket. We chose ribs, pulled pork and brisket. The ribs were pretty good, nice smoke flavor and a good rub. The pulled pork was good, nothing special, but I guess my only complaint was there was no bark in there. But it was good and I won't give it a bad grade at all. The brisket was very good. I am not a brisket guy at all, beef is a STEAK! But as far as brisket goes, it was tender, moist with a light smoke flavor.
> 3. The brunswick stew was not good at all. Just not my style of stew.
> 4. I liked the Texas toast and the cornbread, both. A nice touch.
> 5. The sauces were all ok, nothing outstanding, but all within my tastebud tolerances. I personally make two sauces: one vinegar base and one tomato base. To me anything more means neither of your first two are great. But their sauces were not bad at all. I really ate most of mine without sauce to get a good taste of the meat. Good smoked meat with a good rub don't need sauce. But a good sauce enhances the flavor, and I won't complain about any of their's.
> 6. The cobbler was some kind of good. I mean sho'nuff good!
> 7. The portions were HUGE for the price. You will not leave hungry!
> Overall, I felt like they did a good job for the size of the operation and I would recommend this place to friends and family. I am a BBQ cook myself, and have yet to find anyone's who I think is as good as mine. Not being arrogant, just saying what I think. But I do not have blinders on and I enjoy eating other folks' BBQ to see what they have to offer. I would give The Smokin' Pig an A!
> And for the guys who suggested Fresh Air, I have been to the one in Jackson a few times, and the one in Athens many times. It is also great BBQ, with its own unique style and taste. Thanks for all the input and thanks for the recommendation for the Smokin' Pig.



So we agreed on 2 out of 3 ... brisket and cobbler.  I like their brunswick stew.  I have had better, but most store bought stew is too watery, but not Smokin's.  Glad you enjoyed it. The fellow that owns it sells a lot of food.  He also has the Ol' Times Country Buffet restaurants, but they aren't near as good as Smokin' is to me.


----------



## fireman401

Gary Mercer said:


> What about the guy with the big mouth on Pit Masters on TV.  Doesn't he have a resturant in Unadilla?




No.  He has a BBQ School a weekend or so a month to teach his craft.  By the way, when he did have a restaurant, his over the counter bbq and the competition bbq did not match.


----------



## clayfish

I'm glad you enjoyed your taste of Valdosta. If you're ever through again you should try the O'neals other restaurant, Slap Daddy's. It's a small burger joint that is killer. It's always great for you guys up north to find out there's great bbq outside of Atlanta.


----------



## bnew17

Finchers in Macon ,,, i like it.... my folks like pig n  a pit...i personally like finchers because its the original location, its old, nothing fancy, just good food.


----------



## bat

MudDucker said:


> Not to defend Sonny's, but this is not the whole story.  The guy failed to live up to his franchise agreement for several years.  The failure to wear franchise approved clothing by the staff was just one of many reasons that caused Sonny's to drop the franchise.  When I heard the first story, I was angry and checked with Sonny's, then verified Sonny's version.



Just going by what I had in an email.. here is the message I got.  This is off topic a little anyway so I will pass on it after this message....  

Dear VBC family,
Here is a letter I received from a pastor friend of mine concerning our
local Sonnys.
Thought you might like to see it.  Send this to your friends and let's support the new Smokehouse here in Tifton.
Bro. Dan

+++++++++++++++++++

Dan,
Thought you might be interested in this.
The Sonny's resturant in Tifton is owned by someone I haveknown all my life, Bill Davis from Sylvester.  They have owned Sonny's for 22 years.

Sonny's has pulled their franchise and here is why:
a few weeks ago a head knocker from the company came by to eat on a Sunday.  The employee's were wearing white T-shirts with an American flag that stated on the front, "I Pledge....I Pray".  There was also a "Jesus"
mento/trinket on the shelf at the cash register.  The T-shirts are not an approved uniform & the "Jesus" memento/trinket are not within Sonny's System Standards.

When Bill recieved the cancellation of the franchise without any warning he called home office and they said this was the reason.  I have this in wriiting from the company, given to me by Bill.  He was given the choice of changing the T-shirts or loosing the Franchise.  He said it took him and his partner 30 seconds to say take a walk.

The sign has been blacked out and after Dec. 1 they will change their name to "Smokehouse".  Still under the same management but not associated with Sonny's.  Bill is a fine Christian man, teaches Sunday School at 1st Baptist in Sylvester.  He refuses to compromise his faith or his love for Jesus.

We see and hear about things like this happening in other parts of the country but it has happened right here in Tifton in the last few weeks. Tell all you can to support Bill as he stands for Jesus.


----------



## bradg100869

Thanks Bat. That is the same story I heard about Sonny's.


----------

